

The investment that didn’t happen - razin
http://k9ventures.com/blog/2011/04/27/modista/

======
dtunkelang
Good to finally see this story told in all of its gory detail. As a witness to
this story, I was frustrated to see how Arlo and AJ never had a chance to win
on the merits of their case, let alone on the merits of their technology. I
can only hope that this story inspires others and drives needed software
patent reform. And that Arlo and AJ both go on to do great things -- as I am
sure they are doing already.

------
jayzee
hmm... May be like Patent Trolls there is an 'Anti Patent Trol' business
opportunity here. Somebody w/ deep pockets hires a bunch of lawyers. And any
time a company gets sued these guys based on the merits of the case may choose
to fight for you. In exchange for equity. It could work I think. Averaged over
enough law suits.

